# Super Woofer car audio



## franc0 (Abr 22, 2011)

Éste es mi pequeño aporte al foro, se trata de un amplificador de car audio, super woofer, como ven es bastante sencillo y tal ves con su ayuda podríamos mejorarlo aunque suena bastante bien pero le falta un poco de potencia a mi parecer.


----------



## zxeth (Ene 13, 2012)

Bueno veo que no comprendo este circuito en nada. Por donde entra la senial y por donde sale? (no tengo enie) Que potencia tiene y como funciona?


----------



## franc0 (Ene 13, 2012)

Entra por el transformador de 2.5 Ohm y sale por el transformador de 300 Ohm, y los transistores de salida son el tip3055 y tip3029


----------



## zxeth (Ene 14, 2012)

Y que consumo, potencia, distorsión tiene ?


----------

